
Inside the Am2901: AMD's 1970s bit-slice processor - matt_d
http://www.righto.com/2020/04/inside-am2901-amds-1970s-bit-slice.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22909513](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22909513).

